# Anyone from worthing or west sussex area



## rosie in dahouse (May 8, 2007)

anyone from worthing or west sussex? to met up and chat


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

me







I would loveto meet up if it would be off help to you?My name is Scott, im 32 married with 2 little girls.I have been working with the Gut trust, a UK charity helping people with IBS, to try to set up a self help group, but it has not be overly sucsesfull. Now I have started to look to other support sites to find people to see if they would like to meet up.So please get in touch with me and lets see what happens.Scott Melhuish


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi RosieI am living in Worthing, and would be interested in attending a support group! Do you know if there is one set up? My main symptoms are nausea and bloating with occasional stomach cramps and backache. How does your IBS affect you? How long have you had it? I have had it for about 10 years. It's suprising how many sufferers there are out there! I am more than happy to chat, as that quite often helps take my mind off the nausea. 'Unfortunately IBS is controlling me rather than the other way round. How much does it affect your life? Let me know if you would like to arrange a neutral place to meet up for discussion.Take care, c.x


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Scott,Do you live in or near the Worthing area?C x


----------

